# Petsmart to Stop Selling Rabbits



## naturestee (Dec 28, 2007)

I thought this had already been posted, but I guess not. This was sent via the HRS announcements email list:

Dear friends,

Thanks to your phone calls, letters and emails, we have just 
learned that PetSmart is discontinuing the rabbit sale "test" 
and will no longer be selling rabbits in any of their stores, 
once the remaining rabbits are gone.

This is wonderful news, and is a fantastic Christmas present 
to all animal lovers, and especially to all of the rabbit people 
who have been active in this campaign. We have heard that it was 
because of the vocal opposition of animal lovers across the 
United States that they have reconsidered their choice.

Please thank PetSmart for their decision, and let them know 
that it was the right choice.

Please address your thanks to PetSmart care of:

PetSmart
John Alpaugh
Vice President, Specialty Merchandising
19601 North 27th Avenue
Phoenix, AZ 85027
(623) 580-6100
[email protected] ssg.petsmart. com

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## Leaf (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow - That was quick


----------



## naturestee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, they got harassed by a lot of rabbit rescue people. They were selling rabbits from Marshall that were not only mill-bred but spayed/neutered at incredibly young ages. Now we just need to get Petco to stop selling them!


----------



## Bunnicula (Dec 28, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Well, they got harassed by a lot of rabbit rescue people. They were selling rabbits from Marshall that were not only mill-bred but spayed/neutered at incredibly young ages. Now we just need to get Petco to stop selling them!



Uh, yeah, and Pet Supplies Plus stores, too. I hate to see bunnies in those tiny "cages."

There's another store near our mall where all the bunnies there are in cages on the floor. They sometimes look sooooooo sickly, I can hardly stand it. No one there ever seems to care when I raise a concern. I'd adopt all their bunnies, but they'd just bring in more.

Thanks for this link. I will definitely be letting PetSmart know that I support their decision.


----------



## maisy126 (Dec 28, 2007)

yay!!:bunnydance:


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 28, 2007)

This was most definitely posted, but it was absolutely wonderful news! 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30926&forum_id=55


tracy


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 30, 2007)

I do think it's sad that pt stores sell rabbits. They won't sell cats and dogs for the same reasons we don't want them selling rabbits. They jsut have them at the store to adopt out. Why can't they do the same with bunnies? They'd s till have bunners at the store if people want them. 

Our Petco in town has a sign on top of the bunny ''cage'' that says all their rabbits are neutered and purebred blah blah blah. But like 80% they aren't purebred at all. And they're always completely demonic. No wonder people always say rabbits don't make good pets and they bite and won't hold still and all that jazz. Then they come to my rabbitry and are all like ''why are your rabbits so tame>? Do you drug them?''

Though I will admit it is nice that the Pet Supplies Plus near me will buy my mismarked Dutch from me if I need. And they won't sell to someone if they won't go to a good home. My friend worked there and she's seen it happen. Someone wanted a guinea pig and kept refusing to buy a bigger cage for it, saying it'd be fine in some hamster cage she had and they up and told her ''well then you can't have it.''. So I feel confident that my bunnies do go to good homes. And I always print out a pedigree to go with them...it has all my contact information on it and I will accept my own rabbits back if they can no longer be cared for. So they always have someplace to go. 

There were 3 bunnies at the humane society last time I went .It made me sad. 


-JAK


----------



## Boz (Dec 31, 2007)

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> *naturestee wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well, they got harassed by a lot of rabbit rescue people. They were selling rabbits from Marshall that were not only mill-bred but spayed/neutered at incredibly young ages. Now we just need to get Petco to stop selling them!
> ...



Oh yes, we have a Pet Supplies Plus here and they sell bunnies. I feel bad for them.
I was just at a store the other day and they had lops, mini rexes and some other babies and they had a few together in a small cage, like not evena 2x2 foot cage. They were soo cute but I felt bad for them 

Glad Petsmart doesn't sell them anymore  Next up: Petco


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 31, 2007)

The PSP that buys my bunnies won't take them ifthey don't have room. And they only take 2 same sexed babies at a time. 

The pet st ore I used to work at is run by a friend of mine. He just contacted me yesterday and he is closing his store. He's giving me the bunny petters. You know thos big square things you can reach down into and pet the baybehz? Jesse's! 

I thought they'd be great for when I have kids over for demonstrations and since they have a solid floor and high walls and I can just reach down into them, fun for brood does and first time moms who insist on making babies on the wire. Or evn just a run around area for everyone to go nutters .

I still can't say bunnies should be sold at pet stores the way they are now. But the ones that are going out of their way to do things right deserve a little credit. 


-JAK


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jan 1, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> [shadow=black]Now we just need to get Petco to stop selling them![/shadow]



we got Petsmart to stop we can get Petsco to also stop i am shure ( i hope )

:nonono: no one should mess with us!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 3, 2008)

The Petco stores near me don't sell rabbits, but the smaller mall pet stores do... along with their puppy mill dogs. 
Our shelter usually has about 40 rabbits at a time and there are 5 others just like mine in LA.


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jan 4, 2008)

around where i live we onaly have a petsmart so......

but any way they should not sell rabbits nutterd so young


----------

